# Aquabid



## Roy Deki

Mark, Any idea when Aquabid will be back up?


----------



## Mark

I'm working on it. I had to rebuild some other websites first (not mine - just some I host for other people)


----------



## Guest

I hear stomachs growling in Hawaii


----------



## Guest

Roy Deki @ Wed Jan 19 said:


> Mark,  Any idea when Aquabid will be back up?



Try not to bug Mark he gets all testy if you do!


----------



## DavidDoyle

However, you can bug lotsoffish- he gets testy if you don't


----------



## VINCENT3161

DavidDoyle @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> However, you can bug lotsoffish- he gets testy if you don't


HAHAHA, THATS A GOOD ONE DAVID, YOU GOT PETES' NUMBER :chair:


----------



## lil_jess

aquabid is down, but i just figure out that aquaauctions.com is good to go auction while aquabid is down.


----------



## fishgfish

there is nothing there aquaauctions.com is dead.


----------



## fishgfish

there is nothing there aquaauctions.com is dead.
just like aquabid.net 
AQUABID.COM IS THE BEAST
can't wait till it comes back


----------



## Guest

Ummmm..........

Aquaauctions is UP.

Hasn't been down at all
100% online time so far

with over 500 auctions so far,

and 300+ buyers and sellers,

the option is there, nobodies arm is getting twisted

http://www.aquaauctions.com

Pimpin


----------



## Guest

* Maybe when Atlanta gets done getting their asses kicked by the Eagles Mark wiil spend some more time getting aquabid back up! * LOL! Go steelers!


----------



## Roy Deki

Aquaauctions should be called "Bettaauctions".


----------



## Roy Deki

Lotsafish...sorry about the Steelers, I was pulling for them. The Pats are just too good, and well coached.


----------



## Guest

Roy Deki @ Mon Jan 24 said:


> Aquaauctions should be called "Bettaauctions".


Please keep in mind that we have been live for less than a few weeks. As the userbase grows, it will natually diversify and additional products and livestock will become available.


----------



## Roy Deki

Don't get me wrong....I hope it works out for you. Just seems like alot of Betta sellers. right now anyways.


----------



## (RC)

Bettas seem to be the "hot" fish right now and they ship better then most fish so I think that's why we see so many for sale.


RC


----------



## jonah

Aquabid was up when I checked it a few minutes ago. Hopefully for good.


----------



## Mark

AquaAuc @ Sun Jan 23 said:


> Ummmm..........
> 
> Aquaauctions is UP.
> 
> Hasn't been down at all
> 100% online time so far
> 
> with over 500 auctions so far,
> 
> and 300+ buyers and sellers,
> 
> the option is there, nobodies arm is getting twisted
> 
> http://www.aquaauctions.com
> 
> Pimpin


AquaBid.com is up. In less than 4 hours 370+ auctions :king:


----------



## thatsfishy

GJ Mark, 

I like the "buy it now" options you've enabled. (Unless it was there before and I never noticed it ...lol.) 

And while AquaAuctions is a nice looking site (but one should expect as much from a commercial script), I'm sure Aquabid will be back with a vengance in no time and will continue to be the #1 auction site for US bid-aholics, while AA will likely be successful "down-under". I'm guessing the AB outage certainly was "good PR" for the aussie site.


----------



## Mark

130 new members and 1750 auction in the 2 days.


----------

